# 2017 Roundup Thread



## krela (Dec 16, 2017)

I know a few people like to do a yearly roundup of their explores, so I thought I'd start a thread for it. Let us know what you've been up to with a few of your favourite explores & photos from the year.


----------



## mookster (Dec 16, 2017)

Oooh good idea, I may as well start. My year isn't quite over yet with at least two more excursions planned but I've got no idea how they'll turn out so what the hell.

This has been my most prolific year of exploring to date - I've explored more, further, and wider than ever. Even though I only had one trip to the USA (which was bloody great) I managed to pack more explores in on home soil than I ever have done before. I have deliberately tried to distance myself from the overdone 'tourist' locations, and have discovered more new stuff this year than I ever thought possible - thanks in part to a large number of car graveyards I have shot and only one or two revisited locations. I also rediscovered a liking for abandoned houses - thanks mostly to Mikey, and there being a couple of absolute stonkers around this year - and my only regret is that this year I've done much less in the way of industrial locations, which is a shame.

Here are my ten (ish) favourite shots/locations/explores from this year, it was very hard to choose these as so many could have been shown.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Dec 16, 2017)

Some nice pics there mate.deffo been a good year and some nice cars for sure


----------



## The Wombat (Dec 16, 2017)

Hi all,

I've had a very busy year.. but limited time for exploring... but still managed to get out, and see a few things. 
Some of these I have done a report on, and some not.



The Battery, Canada
One of my favourites this year




Fire thatched cottage




Godfarmers cottage



Logger's cabin, Canada



Folly, Lincolnshire




Derelict church, Cyprus




Collyweston Bomb stores, 2017 revisit



RAF Upwood, 2017 nerf gun revisit



Manor stables 
(thanks to Hughie for this one)

​
thanks, and look forward to seeing you all in 2018


----------



## HughieD (Dec 16, 2017)

Some top images there Mr Wombat. Hope we can get out again in 2018...


----------



## Mikeymutt (Dec 16, 2017)

You got some nice and unusual bits in there matey


----------



## The Wombat (Dec 16, 2017)

HughieD said:


> Some top images there Mr Wombat. Hope we can get out again in 2018...



Thanks mate. Big yes to that, look forward to a trip out with you again 




Mikeymutt said:


> You got some nice and unusual bits in there matey



Cheers Mikey 
Hope to see you again in 2018


----------



## HughieD (Dec 16, 2017)

Managed to get through a fair few explores this year. Given a very busy job and family it’s always a case of what’s around when I’ve got the time. Always on the hoof, I get out when I can. Most of the time its alone and on a tight schedule. That said, I managed to do loads of exploring in HK this Summer and quite a bit in Italy at Easter. Exploring has been going through a funny phase in recent times with all these YouTube goons trying to seek fame and fortune via this covert hobby. Hopefully they’ll all disappear up their own GoPro’s and leave the real explorers to get on with…. exploring.

Here’s my Top 10 of 2017 (bar my fave place that I’m not going to do a report on).

*1. Haddon Tunnel, Derbyshire*
Did a few tunnels this year. This was my fave however as this one had it all. Big shout out to Tarkovsky for being such good company on this one. 


img3927 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Report here: https://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/underground-sites/35638-haddon-tunnel-derbyshire-november-2017-a.html

*2. RAF Newton, Nottinghamshire*
You really can’t beat a good RAF base explore and this one has to be one of the most extensive. Really relaxed solo explore and this very photogenic place.


img0520 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Report here: https://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/military-sites/35038-raf-newton-notts-2017-a.html

*3. George Barnsley’s, Sheffield*
Hometown revisit and long overdue it was too. Nowhere tops GBs. Superb place. Now being cleared so glad I did the revisit when I did.


img2863 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Reports here:
https://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/industrial-sites/35471-george-barnsleys-sheffield-south-yorks-september-2017-a.html
https://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/industrial-sites/35475-george-barnsleys-2-sheffield-september-2017-a.html

*4. Sha Lo Tung Uk ghost village, Hong Kong
*Got through some explores in HK this Summer. Working my way through all the territories ghost towns. This was a new one for me and what a beauty it was. 


img1656 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Report here:
https://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/overseas-sites/35457-sha-lo-tung-uk-ghost-village-tai-po-nt-hong-kong-august-2017-a.html

*5. Yu Yuen Villa, Hong Kong*
This place was a walk in and was almost too good to be true. Lovely solo relaxed explore on a very humid August day in HK.


img1784 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Report here:
https://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/overseas-sites/35391-yu-yuen-villa-tung-tau-wai-hong-kong-august-2017-a.html

*6. Wanli UFO village, Taiwan*
This place was quite like no other I’d ever seen. Solo exploring in overseas countries can often turn out to be an adventure and so this one proved to be.


img2360 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Report here:
https://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/overseas-sites/35354-wanli-ufo-village-taiwan-august-2017-a.html

*7. The Lost Lido, Derbyshire*
This place was a cracker and quite like nothing else I’d ever seen before. Big up to Mikeymutt for this one.


img0773 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Report here:
https://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/leisure-sites/35057-lost-lido-derbyshire-june-2017-a.html

*8. The Old Manor remains, Lincolnshire*
Amazing how things can be just around the corner from you and you don’t know they exist. This place is magical and it was a pleasure to explore here with The Wombat.


img9118 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Report here:

https://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/rural-sites/34767-manor-remains-midlands-march-april-2017-a.html

*9. Villa Sgaravatti, Abano Terme, Northern Italy*
This place was trashed and long-gone but the architecture was fantastic and really did it for me on a fresh spring Italian morning.


img9773 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Report here:
https://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/overseas-sites/34833-villa-sgaravatti-albano-terme-northern-italy-april-2017-a.html

*10. Old house, Ting Kau, Hong Kong*
This was a random find in HK. Nothing extraordinary from outside but inside the decay made this one of the most photogenic places I’ve ever come across. 


img2640 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Report here:
https://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/overseas-sites/35463-bowling-ball-villa-ting-kau-village-tsuen-wan-nt-hong-kong-august-2017-a.html

Here's to 2018 and big respect to all the regular contributors on here and to Krela for making it all possible.


----------



## The Wombat (Dec 16, 2017)

Lovely stuff Hughie 

A few I'm familiar with; Haddon, Newton & old manor...
And some cracking photos of the others.
Hmmmm, I'm sure I've seen the Taiwan photo on a music album cover somewhere   ;0


----------



## HughieD (Dec 17, 2017)

The Wombat said:


> Lovely stuff Hughie
> 
> A few I'm familiar with; Haddon, Newton & old manor...
> And some cracking photos of the others.
> Hmmmm, I'm sure I've seen the Taiwan photo on a music album cover somewhere   ;0



Cheers man....now what band could that be ;-)


----------



## Brewtal (Dec 17, 2017)

2017 has definitely been a great year for me, missed out on a few places but managed to get about 50 done. 


Doughty House:





Myself and H at St Brigids:





Shoreham Cement Works:





Oaklands Park House:





Coulsdon Deep Shelter on my bday with H:





Tullis Russel:





Shotgun blast in the wall at Featherstone House (report coming soon!):







Been a fun year and you guys have put up for great reports. Many thanks to Krela for running such a great forum and thank you all for all of your contributions. Have a great Christmas and New Year everyone!


----------



## HughieD (Dec 17, 2017)

Some epic stuff there Brewtal.


----------



## The Wombat (Dec 17, 2017)

Great shots Brewtal


----------



## Mikeymutt (Dec 17, 2017)

Well it's been a decent year for me.seen some lovely old places this year.wanted to avoid houses more but still get drawn to them somehow.but there has been some great ones.highlights for me has been getting in sunny side asylum.i wished I could have done more industrial.really tried to avoid the tourist stuff.unless it was something that I liked the look of it.no point going somewhere just to say you have been.a lot of my summer involved my major railway project.lets hope for some more great derps next year and look forward to more great reports from you lot.here are a few of my favourite pics.

Burmha castrol oil.




Sunnyside asylum.




Echo cottage.




Commodore house.




Suffolk county court.




The jokers manor.




The orangery.




Thorn cottage.




The railway enquired room.




Swithland resevoir.




S Russell's iron foundry.




Essence house.




Tombstone manor.


----------



## Brewtal (Dec 17, 2017)

So jealous both yourself and prettyvacant71 got to Sunnyside before me and it got sealed, she needs to get her pics up! Cant thank you enough for Jokers and Featherstone, two of my favourites despite Jokers being trashed. Thats 2 beers I owe you mate!


----------



## Brewtal (Dec 17, 2017)

One I meant to post, my beloved H in St Brigids, my favourite pic of the year. Got a canvas print coming for her xmas because I love this pic so much!


----------



## SlimJim (Dec 17, 2017)

This year seems to have been rather quiet for me, although I've been doing a lot more Euro mooching (for obvious reasons) and ourdoor persuits. Saying that, summer was pretty mad. I've vowed to try and be a bit more active with exploring next year, now that I'm more settled abroad.

My top 10 Explores & Moments in some kind of chronological order...

*Vogelsang*
Now becoming thoroughly wrecked as the Germans make way for some naff new development no doubt. The beginning of the year was pretty dull for me, but luckily Dick Derpin dropped by for a visit and we ended up hitting this place. I did a couple of re-visits over the rest of the year.





*Kraftwerk Vogelsang*
Exploring and brewing up at a battle damaged, wartime era power station...what could be better? Also getting typsy at the hotel and chatting to the receptionist was pretty funny, as well as having an "Urbex Safari" in the old Lieberose training area.





*Berlin Rooftop*
I dropped into Germany for a weekend and some Berlin roofer kiddy recommended this one, so Me and Conrad had a stab. It had been so long since I'd done a roof, but this one was mighty refreshing. The external stairs were pretty freaky though, but the experience was very rewarding.





*Rangsdorf*
Hit this one with Conrad before a garden party. Decent mooch n a half.





*West Malling Ack Ack Tower*
Every man, dog and ginger bearded type have been in here, but it was deeply satisfying to set up the rope ladder and slings and proceed to out-climb a couple of teenagers and get onto the roof. Hermit chum Chris also made a surprise appearance with his drone. It's proper OTT sealed now, with spikes along the hoarding. 





*The Grain Tower Camp Out*
Done to death, but still a great place to doss for the night. Even better when you've got a BBQ, some beers and a ton of meat!





*Lydden Spout Deep Shelter*
I'd wanted to do this one for eons and it was super over due. Felt great to finally get it done.





*Fuel Store*
This gooey, smelly, hazy place completed my summer. Fantastic derp and huge.





*HMS Forward*
I'd tried to get into here about 2 or 3 years ago, but missed the boat. Managed to get in and get it done just before I flew home though - result! Scratch another one off the list.





*Verdun/Le FIESTANK RALLY 2K17*
Verdun's forts are nothing short of pure quality. Best derp forts I've ever seen. DD and I payed a little visit while flying through for the weekend.





*Honourable Mentions...*

*This Bell End*
Who got his numpty wagon stuck in the mud and blamed us.





*Tory Boy*
The random people you meet underground...





*Hospital Lulz w. Ballz*
The chapel was swag. The incident control room was even swagger. So much for "keep this door locked at al times" 





Here's to more great splores next year! Definitely needs more camping, odd encounters, bants and general hilarity!

Cheers,

SJ.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Dec 17, 2017)

I forgot this one.the day me and man gone wrong and janovitch went out.now janovitch likes to shoot models in derps and had not done one for ages.so me and man gone wrong decided to be his models for the day.it was a emotional and bonding moment


----------



## Conrad (Dec 17, 2017)

Pictures of varying quality far too many taken on my phone,

Met up with Jim and DickDerpin several times for the traditional underground stuff plus this cool college,






Had a few highs,
















A few of the highs were industrial,


























looking back it's been quite an industrial year,
















Went to Europe, met up with Mr. VampiricSquid for some Belgium dereliction, featured below.






Happy Christmas all, here's to a fun and peaceful 2018 <3


----------



## jsp77 (Dec 18, 2017)

Well, you guys have certainly been to some great places


I have had a good year, been to some lovely places and met some really nice people along the way. Been quite eventful getting caught a few times and playing hide and seek, but all ads to the fun.

Had a memorable camp out on the old fort with a few beers and BBQ was such a good night(we need to do a few more next year)


1, 8 x 8 wind tunnels

https://flic.kr/p/CYKz8F

2, coke works

https://flic.kr/p/21xabVy

3, keepsake

https://flic.kr/p/22z8HK1

4, tombstone

https://flic.kr/p/21gYyWk

5, 

https://flic.kr/p/EuwPF7

6, kings hall

https://flic.kr/p/CYL1bX

7, chamberlins

https://flic.kr/p/EuwDnb

8, beeby farm

https://flic.kr/p/21x9GnS

9, music manor

https://flic.kr/p/HFbsXz

10, royal infirmary

https://flic.kr/p/22z8aC5


*My first from overseas whilst on a family holiday in Spain*


https://flic.kr/p/22z85Hq


*This has to be one of my favorite photos i took last year*

Mullard at sun set

https://flic.kr/p/21gXN2k


Thanks for looking and Happy Christmas to you all​


----------



## smiler (Dec 18, 2017)

Yeah, you put up good reports JSP, Thanks


----------



## jsp77 (Dec 18, 2017)

smiler said:


> Yeah, you put up good reports JSP, Thanks



cheers Smiler, hope you have a good Christmas mate


----------



## mookster (Dec 18, 2017)

That last shot is stunning jsp.

One thing I forgot from my highlights this year. Occasionally I shoot people, and I am lucky enough to have an amazing lady over in the States who likes to be shot. I was able to turn my attention to her a couple of times.


----------



## HughieD (Dec 18, 2017)

Epic stuff JSP...


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Dec 19, 2017)

I'll have my last search for abandoned places tomorrow. So far, here's the undocumented places I found from research, patience and finding them by accident on the bike.

January 2017

Yellow pages bungalow, found by chance, cute place, quite trashed but still got stuff inside. 


Yellow Pages Bungalow by dauntless - UE, on Flickr


Yellow Pages Bungalow by dauntless - UE, on Flickr

Feburary 2017 

Old village school in a Suffolk Hamlet, most likely redeveloped now. Found it through research late 2015, finally bothered to go that month.


Red's School - February 2017 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr

Keepsake House, Found through research. Had very little time to visit and couldn't find a way in through the little time I had at my first chance to visit, got Mikey to check it out and he found a way in. Revisited in October and almost everything was left exactly as it was. 

Feb 

Keepsake House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr

Oct

Keepsake House Visit 2 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr

March 2017,

Two and a half cottages: Found while I was out last year. Because it was overlooked by houses I didn't stop, but eventually tempted it with success last March. Probably my favourite lot of empty cottages. 


Two and a Half Cottages by dauntless - UE, on Flickr


Two and a Half Cottages by dauntless - UE, on Flickr


Two and a Half Cottages by dauntless - UE, on Flickr


Two and a Half Cottages by dauntless - UE, on Flickr

April 2017 

Smokey's Shack. I could have totally missed that if I didn't notice the gate when I cycled past. Nice place. 


Smoky's Shack by dauntless - UE, on Flickr


Smoky's Shack by dauntless - UE, on Flickr

Village Men's club. 

Found by chance. Inside is quite basic. 


Village Men's Club by dauntless - UE, on Flickr

May 2017. 

Essence House. Probably my favourite one. 

I've had my eye on this house ever since I started exploring. During summer 2015, I would stop early in the morning to gaze through the window and look at the old couch, the biscuit tin and the antique hoover next to it, wishing one day I would be able to get inside and explore every inch. It finally happened last May, I was on the way to a derp Red Mole found, and I figured i'd take another look at the house. Still nothing but then it totally hit me that there was an obvious way in I never, ever realized out of all the visits. I tried that and it was a success at last. The sadness, the silence was entirely what I imagined it would be like. This has been my favourite house out of the many i've seen since I started exploring. 


Essence House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr


Essence House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr


Essence House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr

The window I used to look through.


Essence House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr

Barry's House. 

Found by chance. An ex pub, lived in by the old landlord until he died not long ago. Almost untouched and undocumented. I'm surprised no one has asked me for it yet. 


Barrys by dauntless - UE, on Flickr


Barry's House - May 2017 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr


Barry's House - May 2017 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr


Barry's House - May 2017 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr

June 2017.

Bread box bungalow. 

Found by chance again. Didn't think it would have much potential, but I was wrong. 


Bread Box Bungalow by dauntless - UE, on Flickr


Bread Box Bungalow by dauntless - UE, on Flickr


Bread Box Bungalow by dauntless - UE, on Flickr

Commodore House,

Had my eye on this place since early 2016, was never sure if it was abandoned, but it became clear it was in this early morning visit. Inside, amazed me as much as Barry's House, Keepsake and Essence. Missed out the part unintentionally with the pianos. 


Aggregate House - June 2017 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr


Aggregate House - June 2017 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr


Aggregate House - June 2017 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr

August 2017. 

Coalite House, Visited a few locations Mikey gave me while I was staying in the area for a week, and of course, an undocumented chance find on the bike. 


Coalite House - August 2017 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr


Coalite House - August 2017 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr


Coalite House - August 2017 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr

Airman's Manor. I found it through reasearch and realised it was empty, messaged Mikey. He checked it out. Found the owner, and everything went brilliantly after that. Will be posted at the end of the year. 


Wing Commanders Hall - August 2017 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr


Wing Commanders Hall - August 2017 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr

I haven't really found anything else after that. Who knows I might find something epic again tomorrow? 

I'll certainly do another year of this.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Dec 19, 2017)

You have found some amazing places this year dauntless and it's been a privilege to visit them.you are prob one of the best house explorers I know.and don't get the recognition you deserve.although I don't think you want it .I hope your luck continues.i forgot about Barrys.must go ha he


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Dec 19, 2017)

Thanks mate. I honestly can't wait to see what next year has in store. Hopefully the end of the YouTube click-bait tourist trail beggars.


----------



## HughieD (Dec 19, 2017)

You are the derp king Dauntless!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Dec 19, 2017)

Looks like you've been doing a bit of catching up. A nice collection and it looks like you're the only one that's good at finding derelict houses. What have you got for 2018?


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Dec 19, 2017)

Who knows, hopefully I should be driving by the end of 2018. Been slow at learning to do it. Gonna check a few villages i've not visited yet tomorrow.


----------



## Brewtal (Dec 20, 2017)

Nice work dauntless! You are an absolute machine!


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Dec 20, 2017)

Thanks all, today I only went and discovered another manor..

Looked it up as much as possible and it's another new find.


----------



## 5t3tcv743 (Dec 20, 2017)

It been a good year for Urbex for me! Here's some of my highlights! 

Raf Wyton




Shredded Wheat Factory




Stewartby Brick Works




Royston Chapel




And to top it off today I visited an untouched nursing home!


----------



## stu8fish (Dec 20, 2017)

As you get older the years go faster and you find there really is not enough hours in the day or days in the week.

Here is couple of my excursions this year.

A local camshaft factory. Its not big or pretty but I have to pop back occasionally as there has been some goodish Graff showing up recently and its a place to flail lights around in the dark.


Camshaft Factory. by stu8fish, on Flickr


Transient. by stu8fish, on Flickr


Bath time. by stu8fish, on Flickr

A trip up north to the photography show with an ulterior motive. 
The Royal.


Theatrical. by stu8fish, on Flickr


Seating plan. by stu8fish, on Flickr

Just to prove its me!


Selfie. by stu8fish, on Flickr


Royal. by stu8fish, on Flickr

Not really Urbex as it we had to pay £18 for entry. This was unaccompanied and a super place for some nice decay shots. Visited on a Monday morning we were the only people there till lunchtime and I wish I had taken some props and a better tripod (and a naked model) I would not have normally found myself in this location so it's an explore......



A Wing. by stu8fish, on Flickr



Twin room. by stu8fish, on Flickr


Ways and Means. by stu8fish, on Flickr


Cell. by stu8fish, on Flickr


The Farnham reservoir part 3. Part 1 & 2 were sealed some time ago bit this bit is now open, a great echo and an easy climb out.


Under Cover. by stu8fish, on Flickr


Reservoir slob. by stu8fish, on Flickr

Punch Lodge. A nice day out thanks 123.


Not my type. by stu8fish, on Flickr


Snookered. by stu8fish, on Flickr


Punch House. by stu8fish, on Flickr


One for Gromr123. I snuck in here one day whilst in the area.


The red room. by stu8fish, on Flickr

I try to not be a cry baby but this was the most painful trip this year.


Smile. by stu8fish, on Flickr

Have a great winter break and go explore when you can.​


----------

